# HELP!! how do I change the brake light



## NAXwell (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a 2002 altima and my driver side brake light went out. How do i get in there to change it? Its 1 little screw and nut deal, and two plastic pins and I guess the tail light comes off in 1 peice. but what do those pins do i dont want to break them. but I think they are some kinda compression thing. I dont want to wing it please help

Thanks

P.S. If I have to take it to the shop for this, Ill feel gay


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This is taken straight from the owner's manual.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

NAXwell said:


> P.S. If I have to take it to the shop for this, Ill feel gay


Oh, perhaps you would you feel black or hispanic in another situation then? :loser: 


Stop perpetuating discrimination. It doesn't matter if it's "a joke" or not, discrimination, be it passive or active forms, is discrimination.. PERIOD.


----------

